
Show HN: GitHub user polls (markdown friendly) - tjholowaychuk
https://github.com/tj/gh-polls
======
slowmotarget
Really nice idea and execution!

My two cents:

\- IP restriction is not fair (lots of developers in big companies may vote
only once because of their employer public IP)

\- Is there a way to use your polls without having to install a software on my
computer ? Like a webapp ?

~~~
tjholowaychuk
Currently no webapp but I opened an issue for it :D, and I agree on the IP
issue, I'll see if I can come up with something better there.

~~~
Artemis2
Optional GitHub OAuth to vote?

~~~
fiatjaf
Why not have a full-featured UI where you could like votes of others and share
yours, add pictures of you voting and comment with emoji on everyone's votes?

------
eat_veggies
This looks so pretty! It'd be nice if it redirected back to the referrer
instead of just showing "Voted!"

